# RIP Binx



## venus1720 (Feb 4, 2007)

This morning my mom had to put my youngest kitty living at my parent's home to sleep. He got sick suddenly yesterday and they took him to the emergency vet and they were not really sure what was wrong with him. This morning they discovered his kidneys were shutting down and he was really out of it. It was time to put him to sleep. It was completely unexpected and he will be missed!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Venus, I'm so sorry your Binx is gone. I know you'll remember him always, and keep him in your heart. God bless and ease your pain. I believe you'll see him again.


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Awww..... poor baby Binx. I'm so sorry for your loss... RIP sweet Binx.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hugs! RIP dear Binx


----------



## catmadAZ (Feb 27, 2004)

i know how you must feel, Tober went very suddenly too..

such a shame so sorry for your loss


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss  RIP Binx


----------

